# My cat has become less affectionate



## Malvagia (Dec 9, 2008)

My cat Jadzia, has become less affectionate than she used to be. I've had her for two months. Whenever I try to pet her head or back she either lets me do it for two seconds or croutches down and moves away. Before she used to rub her head against my hand or head while I was sitting on the couch. She still likes to hang around me and play with me but physical contact is minimal. Almost everytime that I touch her we both get an initial little shock. I'm assuming that's because of the dry winter air but her fur feels a little oiler than before even compared to her sister, Kira, who has become much more affectionate than before.

There has also been a frequent heirachy reversal happening lately. Previously Kira used to always sit on the top of the cat tree and chase Jadzia away. But now I see Jadzia on top of the cat tree more often than Kira who will sit in a box on the floor.

I don't want to get too deep into cat psychology but I just wonder what's going on with Jadzia and is this just a phase? By the way they are both two years old.


----------



## katswhiskas (Nov 5, 2008)

I get alot of static of Buddy everytime I pet him, and he doesn't seem to be as affectionate as he used to, maybe this is why. He will put his back down towards the floor if I try to touch him, which upsets me as he used to be so affectionate and cuddly. He now sleeps in my son's room and will come for a cuddle, sometimes, whilst I am in bed, amazingly there is no static between us then, it only seems to happen during the day with us. I really don't know what to suggest, I'm going to go to the pet store see if they can help.
I don't get any static from Mary though, which I find strange as she is semi long haired and we get lots of cuddles.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Neko did this when he turned two, but I think it was because we got Willie. He remained like that for about two years and is just now becoming super cuddly again. I learned to understand what he was telling me so I never over stepped boundaries (I knew he did not want to be touched before I touched him) and i never missed when he was asking for cuddles. His requests became VERY subtle, a certain look my way or a movement of his hips as he walks by me. We now have an invitation thing, if he asks and I accept I hold out my hand and he'll come and rub and then I can pet his back end and see if he wants a face rub. Or I can ask by reaching my hand out and seeing if he'll come for a rub, if he looks away his answer is no.
I think learning to communicate and figuring out where the cat likes to be touched (Willie for instance is not a huge fan of face rubbing but LOVES!!!! having the part of his back by the base of his tail rubbed) are very important in staying ot becoming close to a cat.

Willie actually went through this a few months ago (he's 2 as well) but luckily it only lasted a few weeks, I was nearly in tears over it, he was (and is again) SUCh an affectionate attention hungry cat that i was devastated.

If he continues acting strange or shows any more signs of not feeling well I'd also go with a vet visit.
Keep in mind though that at two years many cats are just starting to grow up and mellow out.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Try discharging your static electricity before petting the cat. If you have carpeted floors and wear socks or slippers during the winter months, the static charge is more likely coming from you than the cat.


----------

